# Is it ok to use my cell phone charger for my Fire?



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Both my electric and car phone chargers will fit my Fire.  Is it ok to use phone chargers for the Fire?  

Wondering if chargers sold as "Universal" are ok to use with the Fire too.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes for the most part. The fire uses a 2amp micro usb charger, while most phone use 1 amp charger. So it will charge it, just takes longer. I also find phone charger dont work very well if you are using the fire while charging.

if you looking to pick a new charger up just get a 2 amp one and it will work for both your phone and fire.


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Also works with kindle keyboard charger


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Neon8 said:


> Also works with kindle keyboard charger


Again, will charge, but slowly as it is less than 1amp charger. Need at least 2amp charger for the Fire for best results. This is the charger you need, and it will also charge other items using their provided usb cord.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnes-Noble-Nook-Color-WiFi-7IN-Tablet-USB-AC-Home-Wall-Charger-Adapter-/120871928008?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120864677282%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6866064290114740974


----------

